#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Ανεπίσημη ομάδα του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ στο facebook

## Xάρης

Δημιούργησα μια ανεπίσημη ανοιχτή ομάδα (group) στο facebook για τους συναδέλφους μηχανικούς της Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας (ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ) οι οποίοι το προτιμούν ως μέσο ενημέρωσης, ανταλλαγής απόψεων και προβληματισμών.

Είστε όλοι καλοδεχούμενοι!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/teetkm

----------

